# Anyone need eggs?????



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

I have a fresh batch of eggs from my a pair of nice marbled Angelfish that i'm not going to raise because i'm going out of town for the weekend. This pair doesn't parent raise so if no one wants them they will be food for them over the long weekend.

If your in So cal and can pick them up in the next few days they are yours. I have everything needed for breeding also.

Although they are not P's they are identicle as far as raising, feeding, growing them out etc so if your planning on breeding P's eventually this would be good practice for you.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I'm not sure if this apply to marbled Angelfish but In order for the eggs to hatch, they will need to be fertilized by the male...


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

'SHADOW said:


> I'm not sure if this apply to marbled Angelfish but In order for the eggs to hatch, they will need to be fertilized by the male...


Of course they are fertile I have about 6 breeding pair in all, and have grown out hundreds of fry for local stores, but I don't have time to grow out this last batch so I thought I would offer them up for training purposes.

If not I'll just leave them in the tank and the adults will eat them if not feed in 2 days. I usually put a few in my CRS tank also. They go crazy over wigglers!


----------

